# Audi 90 Sport HELP



## scr8ping (Jan 13, 2017)

Okay so im not sure about how to post this but i need information on what im buying so here it goes..

A guy i know is selling a 1995 Audi 90 Sport, that is what it is listed as i haven't looked at the title or vin to confirm what it actually is but
As being a huge euro volkswagen audi fan seeing this really caught my eye.. i have never seen one before i honestly don't know what the hell it is.
Iv tried doing major research and the only thing that comes up is Audi 80 wiki and a Audi 90 Wiki that is all in german.

Is this a rare find? It is black, has black leather interior with the wood grain trim, manual and a v6 engine. I cannot locally find any other ones, iv tried offer up, let go, craigslist, facebook anything people sell cars on there is not a single other one or parts. Can someone give me some background information on this vehicle and why are they so rare? 

THANK YOU!


----------

